# Jockey Club Question



## lizfox (Apr 11, 2012)

I just purchased a timeshare at Jockey Club and it's a floating week #1-52 excluding major holidays.  Does anyone who owns at Jockey Club know what is considered a major holiday at this resort?


----------



## skycomag (Apr 12, 2012)

i own at jc and i also have a floating week. when you make your reservations make sure you tell that your week is a float week.
twice when i made res. for a diifferent week, i was told i couldn't have it. then i remind the person i had a float week . they check it out an i was given the week i wanted.
i check my info package,that was sent me and i couldn't find anything about  holidays. 
call jc and ask them about holidays.
here is thier contac info: phone 702-798-3500 or 800-643-6649
                                        fax 702-739-0179


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Oct 11, 2012)

*Can you split weeks?*

I have heard that owners of a float week at the Jockey Club can split the week into multiple stays.  Could any owners confirm?  Can the split be a weekend?


----------



## ginnylbs (Oct 11, 2012)

*Splitting Weeks*

You can split your week, but it can only be one weekend use.   We have used one part for a Fri-Sat stay and then also booked at a different time Sun - Thurs.  

I believe you can even do it in three stays, but they only allow one Fri-Sat for you week...so you cannot split it into two or more weekends for the same week.  Your week is good for an additional year as well, but if you do not use it the next year - then you no longer have it.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 19, 2012)

Although I have never stayed at The Jockey Club, I have visited friends while they were staying there.  This was before the construction of The Cosmopolitan. This now gives The Jockey Club one of the best locations in Las Vegas.  I hope the Jockey Club owners have access to the recreational facilities of the Cosmopolitan as fair compensation for loss of view.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 20, 2012)

lizfox said:


> I just purchased a timeshare at Jockey Club and it's a floating week #1-52 excluding major holidays.  Does anyone who owns at Jockey Club know what is considered a major holiday at this resort?



At the time JC was built, the only "major" holidays I was aware of were NYE and what was once one of the major electronics conferences that took place in Nov. (I've long since forgotten it's name). Christmas, Thanksgiving. labor day, Memorial Day or the Fourth of July have never been "major" holidays for Vegas that I'm aware of (we own 4 Vegas timeshares but not JC).


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 20, 2012)

We were in Vegas in September, where is the entrance to the resort ?


----------



## lcml11 (Oct 20, 2012)

skycomag said:


> i own at jc and i also have a floating week. when you make your reservations make sure you tell that your week is a float week.
> twice when i made res. for a diifferent week, i was told i couldn't have it. then i remind the person i had a float week . they check it out an i was given the week i wanted.
> i check my info package,that was sent me and i couldn't find anything about  holidays.
> call jc and ask them about holidays.
> ...



Do you know if any point based system, if any, is assoicated with the Jockey Club? and, if so, who?


----------



## skycomag (Oct 23, 2012)

*points*



lcml11 said:


> Do you know if any point based system, if any, is assoicated with the Jockey Club? and, if so, who?



if you mean you need x number of points to res. a week, no pts. needed.


----------



## Larry (Oct 23, 2012)

pianodinosaur said:


> Although I have never stayed at The Jockey Club, I have visited friends while they were staying there.  This was before the construction of The Cosmopolitan. This now gives The Jockey Club one of the best locations in Las Vegas.  I hope the Jockey Club owners have access to the recreational facilities of the Cosmopolitan as fair compensation for loss of view.



We have direct access to Cosmopolitan by taking dedicated elevator right into Cosmo casino. We also have free dedicated underground parking at cosmo right next to JC elevator. JC owners and exchangers can get daily passes to use two of the cosmo swimming pools. 

Cosmo also paid for lots of things at JC as added compensation.:whoopie:


----------



## vettebuf (Oct 23, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Do you know if any point based system, if any, is assoicated with the Jockey Club? and, if so, who?



The Jockey Club is one of the offerings of the Royal Holiday Club. We used our Royal Holiday Club week to stay there a few years ago. We had a beautiful view of the Bellagio fountains from our large bedroom window. Construction on the Cosmo was still going on at the time. Valets parked and retrieved our rental car and we had to walk down a narrow covered path to get out on the Strip.

Royal Holiday went from a "week" system to a "point" system in the early '90's.


----------



## skycomag (Oct 25, 2012)

vettebuf said:


> The Jockey Club is one of the offerings of the Royal Holiday Club. We used our Royal Holiday Club week to stay there a few years ago. We had a beautiful view of the Bellagio fountains from our large bedroom window. Construction on the Cosmo was still going on at the time. Valets parked and retrieved our rental car and we had to walk down a narrow covered path to get out on the Strip.
> 
> Royal Holiday went from a "week" system to a "point" system in the early '90's.



i have mine thru PLATINUM EXGHAGE:http://www.platinuminterchange.com/website/index.asp
i'm a owner for 6yrs, stayed there 4x's without using pts.
so i guess it depends on who you book thru.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 26, 2012)

Larry said:


> We have direct access to Cosmopolitan by taking dedicated elevator right into Cosmo casino. We also have free dedicated underground parking at cosmo right next to JC elevator. JC owners and exchangers can get daily passes to use two of the cosmo swimming pools.
> 
> Cosmo also paid for lots of things at JC as added compensation.:whoopie:



This is excellent news for the TS community.  Would you please tell us about the other things The Cosmopolitan has done to benefit The Jockey Club?  I am currently considering a stay at The Elara in the next year or two, so that would put me across the street.


----------

